# Powermatic 64 Contractor Saw



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: I purchased my Powermatic saw about two years ago at the Houston woodworking show and love it.
My saw also came with a extension table with a router lift.
Have cut miles of wood on this saw and have never had any problems cutting anything I ran through it.:thumbup: 
The saw is very heavy with a good size table. It definitly not a saw you want to have to move around alot.
It has a strong motor and fairly quite operation.
I recommend this saw to anyone who wants a top notch shop workhorse.:tank:


----------



## aaronmi07 (Oct 6, 2007)

I absolutely agree with woodman. I have had mine for almost a year now and though i haven't yet put it through any really significant power trial it has been close and performed wonderfully.


----------



## andybuildz (Nov 19, 2007)

Ditto kiddos...had mine for about six years and its been put to some heavy duty use. When I ordered it I took the 5HP motor option. Wasn't all that much more money and well worth it if yer about to score one.
I also have the wheel stand which also wasn't very expensive and I can roll it around pretty easily when I really need to.


----------

